# Deck sleeves



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm bidding a job which will require a boat load of sleeves in a concrete deck.
I've used a variety of off the shelf sleeves in the past and even fabricated them, but am not enamored with any of the things I've used. Would anyone like to chime in on a product they fancy?


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

We just installed a several thousand of these. https://www.holdrite.com/telescoping-firestop-sleeves/ Way better than Hilti. We had 10 to 36” slabs and beams so the extensions worked great.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

89plumbum said:


> We just installed a several thousand of these. https://www.holdrite.com/telescoping-firestop-sleeves/ Way better than Hilti. We had 10 to 36” slabs and beams so the extensions worked great.


those look nice and neat....


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> those look nice and neat....


Nice, neat and professional.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

89plumbum said:


> We just installed a several thousand of these. https://www.holdrite.com/telescoping-firestop-sleeves/ Way better than Hilti. We had 10 to 36” slabs and beams so the extensions worked great.


Are the little ones insert anchors?
http://anchors.dewalt.com/anchors/products/mechanical-anchors/cast-in-place-anchors/bang-itplus.php


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Did you use Trimble or some other technique to set them?


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

We use these for inserts. https://www.hilti.com/c/CLS_FASTENE...HOR_INSERTS_7135/CLS_CASTN_ANC_WOOD_FORM_7135
I wouldn’t waste the money on the setting tool. A hammer and a piece of rebar work fine for hard to reach places. 

This job was 100% trimble from underground to roof drains. Those black plastic aerators you see at the bottom of each sleeve are for extra space in the slab. We had really tight ceilings and needed that space for hubs to fit in. If the smoke screen gets damaged or ripped out, you just pack rock wool in and done. No extra fire caulking.


----------



## jakewilcox (Sep 3, 2019)

We use 3M and Holdrite. We try to stay from Hilti ($$$). Trimble is key. 3m also makes a pretty cool tub box. Also, they cut down on the fire proofing sub costs/ labor costs if you do it your self - we sub it out.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Hilti makes fire sleeves that would be a Benefit in this application.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

wyrickmech said:


> Hilti makes fire sleeves that would be a Benefit in this application.


I included fire sleeves in my bid. I also added for hiring a sub who specializes in 
detailing this type of work. That and Trimble, though not foolproof (what is?) ought to bolster my chances of a relatively error free layout.
BTW: Apparently, I got the job (though I haven't seem a contract). Not sure when they break ground, but am looking forward to doing something a little different than our usual. 
"Variety is the spice of life" (said the man on his way to the poor house).


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Plumbus said:


> Nice, neat and professional.


And expensive,make sure you add in price of sleeves plus mark-up and labor to install sleeves in correct place,also we would put a few extras in just in case


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

sparky said:


> And expensive,make sure you add in price of sleeves plus mark-up and labor to install sleeves in correct place,also we would put a few extras in just in case


Not only labor to install but labor to detail for the Trimble.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Plumbus said:


> I included fire sleeves in my bid. I also added for hiring a sub who specializes in
> detailing this type of work. That and Trimble, though not foolproof (what is?) ought to bolster my chances of a relatively error free layout.
> BTW: Apparently, I got the job (though I haven't seem a contract). Not sure when they break ground, but am looking forward to doing something a little different than our usual.
> "Variety is the spice of life" (said the man on his way to the poor house).


Like anything worth doing, good people are a must from start to finish on these projects. A lazy foreman can kill any advances you make with the trimble. We have a few that take the attitude of "well since all the layout and pre-fab is done by someone else, i can just sit back and go along for the ride." Your foreman has to be constantly paying attention to EVERYTHING. More than likely, the framers will not use a trimble or any cad program so your foreman has to be ready to catch any discrepancies.

Also, we have our own trimble guys that pretty much stay on site until the last wall is laid, that way we can be quick to resolve any issues in our favor. Sometimes when were too busy we have to sub out our modeling work and this has not worked out very well for us. Finding a bim specialist who knows code is key. 

It is exciting to try something new and I'm sure it will go great for you!


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

"Finding a bim specialist who knows code is key."
That's half the equation. The other is a working knowledge of plumbing.
My BIM guy is a plumber who'd rather sit than stoop. Works for me.


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

Last job I did before retirement I did all of the layout for the sleeves in Autocad MEP myself and then they were handed over to an outside firm to do the 3-D,both of us attended every single coordination meeting and the 3-D guy made no changes without my approval.Every floor was signed off on by the GC before anything started.We had our own in house Trimble guy and he got all of his files from me.We used the Hilti sleeves and I think we blew one sleeve on 16 floors,all C.I. and everything cast in place,concrete was the finished ceiling for the floor below.
All of the stacks and horizontal wastes were prefabed in the shop and tagged,picked to the floor and dropped in.
It was nice to be able to tell the HVAC and Sprinkler guys to move their crap because every piece had been agreed to in coordination.Sub Foreman carried an I-pad with him with all of the files in 2-D and 3-D,all of the info at his fingertips.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Are you sure you don't want to come out of retirement and take a trip to California?


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

Plumbus said:


> Are you sure you don't want to come out of retirement and take a trip to California?



100% positive,don't miss getting up to go to work one bit.My last employer asked me to come back,said I'd do it for double scale and guaranteed 40 hours a week,he turned me down.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

:sad2::sad2::sad2:

Enjoy your retirement.


----------

